# Another Waterfall



## Rick50 (Jan 27, 2015)

I like ,this one better. Same falls but down a level.


----------



## Amocholes (Jan 28, 2015)

Lovely! It looks so warm and inviting. Your greens and yellows are nicely vivid without being over done. I see a nice level of detail on the rocks as well.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 28, 2015)

I love it!  It really looks like a place that I would like to be!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice job Rick


----------



## snerd (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm seeing something weird in the circle................... it looks like maybe you were cloning and it's wonked or something? Looks like an oval area. Or am I just seeing things? Entirely possible lol!


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 28, 2015)

snerd said:


> I'm seeing something weird in the circle................... it looks like maybe you were cloning and it's wonked or something? Looks like an oval area. Or am I just seeing things? Entirely possible lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 94325


Now that you pointed it out I zoomed in to look. It's a rock with water flowing over it which makes it look funny. This might also be a side effect of doing HDR with 3 images of flowing water. Good eye.


----------



## snerd (Jan 28, 2015)

Rick50 said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing something weird in the circle................... it looks like maybe you were cloning and it's wonked or something? Looks like an oval area. Or am I just seeing things? Entirely possible lol!
> ...


Aw, I wasn't sure with my old eyes. It jumped out at me for some reason. I've done similar when using the adjustment brush in LR. Have to be very careful, every move does something, and if you don't click it "off" it's still doing its thing!


----------



## annamaria (Mar 6, 2015)

I like the shot and processing as well, but I had wondered about the round rocky spot.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2015)

I thought it was a Predator just sitting in the water relaxing.

I was going to say great picture and all that,
then I looked out my office window and see all snow including the snow covered frozen lake.
hmmm ......


----------



## Brendan O'Connell (Jul 15, 2015)

Beautiful shot!  I'm new to HDR shooting, so could you answer a few questions for me? 
1.) Could you explain how you got the three different exposures?  In other words, what settings you used for each shot, progressively?
2.) What software did you use to layer them?
3.) What filter? (If any)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Brendan,
Sorry for the late reply as I just saw this.
1) 3 shots, 1 1/3 ev apart, 0.5s, 1.3s, 3.2s all at F/20 - 57mm - ISO100. No filter used.
Generally I take a camera meter reading of dark and light parts to see the dynamic range and then decide on 3 or 5 exposures varying only time. I try for 1 stop increments as well.  Here I did 1 1/3 stop.
2) Photomatix pro and Lightroom only (no photoshop). Lightroom 6 will now do this.
3) None. But a 1/3 stop neutral density could have been used.

Camera is Canon 5D, Mk III and lens is Tamron 24-70, 2.8. I used 1.3 seconds as middle shot to get some water flow without over doing it. Not a fan of super silky water. Just me. I could have even gone faster, like 3/4-1 sec.


----------



## Brendan O'Connell (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks.  Very helpful info.  I guess the three exposures balanced together, because 3.2 seconds would result in a blown out picture in daylight, right?


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 28, 2015)

Brendan O'Connell said:


> Thanks.  Very helpful info.  I guess the three exposures balanced together, because 3.2 seconds would result in a blown out picture in daylight, right?


That's right but all the real dark parts then showed better exposure. The software puts it all together by taking parts from each photograph. I forgot to mention but camera needs to be in full manual mode. You don't want it making corrections for you.


----------

